# Arbotech and anthracnose



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 10, 2007)

I know it works against Sycamore anthracnose on a 3x schedule.

Is there any research on protection against ash anthracnose? I know the active ingrediant is labled and has limited efficacy as a foliar app.

I have some very large, stressed specimines that clients want to protect. None of the spray companies here will do a Banner Maxx spray from a bucket due to the limited efficacy.


----------



## BonsaiJedi (Mar 12, 2007)

Arbotect is efficacious on sycamore anthracnose because the fungus actually penetrates into the branch/twig where it causes cankers that the fungus overwinters in. The following season those cankers release spores which infect the leaves and cycle begins again. Arbotect works on SA by preventing the formation of the cankers which in turn reduces the foliar symptoms. It is not effective on anthracnose of oak ,maple, ash, etc as these are foliar symptoms only, no branch cankers. 

There is evidence that Cambistat can help reduce foliar diseases by causing a thicker leaf with denser leaf hairs that is more difficult for a germinating spore to pentrate into. We have seen this with ash & oak anthracnose, tar spot of maple, apple scab, et al. It is not, however, a labeled treatment for these diseases, but rather a secondary benefit that can occur with a Cambistat application. 

Other than that you are stuck having to foliar spray. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 17, 2007)

Banner Maxx is readily available and cost effective @ a much higher application rate. That accounts for the actual efficacy i think. So, perhaps if you sold more site visits the $ is there and u can feel good about the efficacy. Just a thought.


----------



## tprosser (Mar 17, 2007)

*Sycamore Anthracnose*

Since Sycamore Anthracnose is a stem inhabiting fungus. Traditional sprays cannot penetrate the wood so they rarely work. 

The major infection grows into the leaf from the inside of the twig. (Shoot blight). In warm springs, this happens less though.

There are also spores released from the stem cankers that then infect the leaves - this type of infection can be prevented by sprays with products like Banner Maxx. In wet years this is worse. However, this does not directly address the disease.

Sycamore Anthracnose is different than many of the other Anthracnoses because of the stem canker aspect of its life cycle.

This is why people who are having good success over the long run, protect from the inside with a macro infusion process that provides enough protective fungicide to cover all of the trees 1 -2 year old uninfected twigs. This way they are preventing new cankers from establishing.

Micro injection does provide enough volume of fungicide to cover the whole crown of the tree. 

Arbotect is unique from every other fungicide in that it lasts inside the tree for at least 3 years and it literally moves into new wood each year. Thus - 1 treatment lasts 3 years.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 29, 2007)

woodweasel said:


> Banner Maxx is readily available and cost effective @ a much higher application rate. That accounts for the actual efficacy i think. So, perhaps if you sold more site visits the $ is there and u can feel good about the efficacy. Just a thought.



This is the current plan, but some of the ash trees we've been asked to look at are 60 ft tall and very stressed.

What I'm planning on doing is using a tank mix with Pana -Sea' from Emerald Isle, sinc eit has a high rate of cytokinin, and some studies have shown it to reduce stress abscision in orchard trees.


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 29, 2007)

One product that delivered some really nice results on some of our Ash trees was a mauget product called vigor 53 (Essentially the same as arbor-phos) You could try that.

It delivered a very thick, durable leaf, and we noticed a huge difference in the expression of anthracnose and rust symptoms.

My experience with cambistat on Ash, is that it does very little at label rates.

Arbortect is not labelled for Ash, is Alamo? Tom?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 30, 2007)

I've read about the maugett applicable products, but these are stressed, old trees that I would not want to drill into every year.

The main one has damage from landscape install along with heavy scale and leafhopper activity.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Mar 30, 2007)

Are you confident you are not dealing with a Phytoplasma instead of Anthracnose?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 31, 2007)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> Are you confident you are not dealing with a Phytoplasma instead of Anthracnose?



Yes, there are no signs of AY, I did a lot of reading on it when the first started figuring it out.

No deliquescent branching
No profuse basal/trunk sprouting
Leaf loss is high in cool spring weather
Scale and plantbug were seen on the tree throughout canopy. 
Landscape is 5-7 years from install.


----------



## alanarbor (Apr 2, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Yes, there are no signs of AY, I did a lot of reading on it when the first started figuring it out.
> 
> No deliquescent branching
> No profuse basal/trunk sprouting
> ...



You could try using Agri-Phos with pentra-bark. That's the stuff they've been using for sudden oak death, it's similar to the vigor 53 in that it's a high concentration of phosphorus.

You'd have to be sure to apply plenty of irrigation, as it can result in leaf burn if the tree is not moving sufficent water when it is applied. Yopu would be going off label here, so unless the client understands the potential issues, you might not want to try it.

Overall, it sounds like the Anthracnose is the least of these trees problems.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 3, 2007)

alanarbor said:


> Overall, it sounds like the Anthracnose is the least of these trees problems.



So true, but an annual stress that controlling could help. The las big tree on the property of an old rehabed corner-lot mansion. We took the DED elm out last year. The have some walnut and and oak near by, but they are small for the scale of the house. They really want to keep the big tree for several more years.


----------

